# Belkin router showing red light, connection suffers. Why is this happening?



## PlzHelpMe2Code (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey folks, every now and then my Belkin brand router will just switch from green light, to red light. Sometimes unplugging it for a while fixes it, sometimes unplugging it for a LONG while fixes it, sometimes prayer and chanting fixes it. But most of the time the red light sits there mocking my efforts.

What's making this happen? Is it my wireless security settings? Because I used to try and fix it by pressing/holding down the WPS button. And once we figure out why this is happening, how can I fix it?


----------



## PlzHelpMe2Code (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's my IPConfig, if anyone needs it. I can also post it publicly, if anyone needs it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's the router's model and version? What does the user manual say the light means when green and when red?


----------



## PlzHelpMe2Code (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think I have the manual anymore, but let me see if I can get the model number and things like that.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can get another copy of the manual from Belkin's web site.


----------

